# Epson F2100 washability



## ZeroNegDan (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi everyone. We have the Epson F2100 and we’re having a few issues with the prints fading quite noticeably when washed. 

We’re using 190gsm organic cotton white T’s and printing pretty basic designs on them, essentially just text and blocks of colour. We’re using the top quality settings on GC and double striking, ink density 0 and not using any pretreatment. We’re using a Sefa heatpress to pre-press for 5-10 seconds then curing at 175C for 45 seconds and the prints look great until they’re washed. 

We wash at 30C and air dry and the colours and fading and looking almost speckled. We’ve tried lint rolling to lift any cotton dust off before printing but it doesn’t seem to make any difference. 

We’re only printing white shirts so there’s no white ink to contend with. Our site is due to launch soon so we’re pretty worried we might end up with people returning the shirts after washing it them due to the colour fade. Any tips?

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Dan,

To make it as simple as possible; the key is in the curing. You should correct the times and temperature you are using, so far. And pretreament helps with the washability.
Look, we run a blog on DTG. And we published an E-book on washing tests recently. And its free. Perhaps it can help you out.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Common problem due to sizing agents. 
Wash one shirt with Tide Plus Coldwater Clean (Walmart has it), and then print it. 
I bet the problem will just disappear.


----------



## tonylaroccia (Aug 24, 2017)

Try curing after print for 90 seconds at 325 degree F, and then press as light as possbile for another 90sec.
That works for us! You may want to make sure your heat press is giving you the temp you think it is!


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

Regardless of what your temp and time (it is a factor though) you will have color fading in a couple washes unless some kind of pretreat. I will say the Epson ink does have decent wash ability with out pretreat but you will see fading in just a few washes which is better than other inks out there which will fade after one wash. What Tabob said does have some merit you can extend the life of a no pretreated shirt by washing it first. Washing out those sizing agents and softeners will help but again the print will fade without pretreat. You just need to figure out if it is worth the time and energy to wash all your light garments with soap before printing and dry them to have to lay down more ink when printing then using less than $.05 of pretreatment because your going to be putting down about 10gs in a 14X16 area. so if your doing a smaller print than less in pretreat. Also you can turn the settings to fastest print and get the same print quality you are getting now but its now faster, uses less ink and washes beyond a handful of washes. if you keep your same settings it will look like a completely different print if you apply a light garment pretreat.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Well... There is this misconception and people think that DTG pre-treatment is some kind of adhesion promoter. It is not. It is a coagulant limiting the ink absorption by the fabric. This way the ink stays on on the surface and the print looks better, but it is actually less durable.


What you are doing with the double strike should be good enough. The first pass acts as a primer, so you don't really need pre-treatment. 
Try adding a 60 second delay and see if it helps. Also for curing... Hover the press for 15-20 seconds before pressing for another 45 seconds.


----------

